# CM80 vs MC2



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got a graef cm80 paired with my Classic. However, the chance for a cheap mc2. Would be worth the upgrade for just about zero cost?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr shades ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking at the specs I'd say its a sideways move. Think the greaf has an easier adjustment mech ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely a sideways move

Better to save more and buy a better grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not really an upgrade


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

OK - thanks all. The cm80 is easy to adjust, but not finely. The steps are quite big, with realistically only 4 different settings for espresso. I'll keep saving for a mignon!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Iss this grinder good for espresso? I'm guessing it does if you use it with your Classic?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

It's OK, but not great. I added an extra washer to the burr holder - bought on eBay and shipped from Australia! The adjustments can only be made in quite big steps, and I find I only use about 3 different positions. However, get the tamp right and you can make a decent espresso.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

gingerneil said:


> It's OK, but not great. I added an extra washer to the burr holder - bought on eBay and shipped from Australia! The adjustments can only be made in quite big steps, and I find I only use about 3 different positions. However, get the tamp right and you can make a decent espresso.


Thanks.

Im after something cheapish for work and this appears good value. Found the CM800 for £90 which looks good. Very tempted.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

That's about what I paid. It's easy to clean, and quick to adjust between espresso and aeropress. Can't go wrong g o for £90


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

For zero cost get it and use it for your second favourite beans ( Space available ? )


----------

